

Ask HN:Web hosting with bank account option (account and router number) - az

I'm looking to switch hosting companies, but I don't want to switch to one that requires a paypal, credit card or check of some kind.  If I can find a web hosting that takes my router and account number.  Why do I have to pay on credit when I can just as easily pay through my bank.<p>Also do you suggest the cloud option, such as Amazon EC2?  How do I compare and do you use it?
======
steventruong
1\. Why not just use your debit card (which comes with every checking account)
unless you have only a savings account)? I'm not sure which hosting takes just
your routing number and account number (never really thought about it before
or looked for it).

2\. If you're looking to do develop something from scratch, I recommend using
something else other than a cloud computing. EC2 is not cheap for development
purposes. I would switch to EC2 when you need it but the costs can scale
pretty high (I've been using EC2 and AWS in general for about 3 years now).

~~~
az
thanks, can you suggest a good web hosting company?

